# loose mineral feeder suggestions please.



## JanetM (Jul 22, 2013)

We have a loose mineral feeder made out of pvc pipe & it has worked really well until recently...with the high humidity and damp air from the rains...the mineral is clumping badly and of course the boys won't eat it after it gets damp. I have started mixing some mineral in with their daily grain so I know they are getting some mineral but would like to hear everyone elses ideas on how to prevent the clumpy minerals.  Or another way to feed the minerals.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, it's a problem in summertime here in OKlahoma too.

I put it out, and it seems like they are not even touching it.  I bet I've pitched a whole bag of it since the first of June.

I am thinking about mixing a little in with mine's food this evening.  It won't hurt them and it will make me feel better. LOL.

I've got a doe that came into heat today, it's 100 degrees outside for pete's sake.

I am NOT going be kidding on New Years Day, 2014 if I can help it.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Rocco (Jul 23, 2013)

It isn't a perfect solution, but in one pen I had a doe that was overfeeding on minerals. She was downright obsessive of the minerals in the PVC feeder and would whack it with her hooves and bang on the shed wall where it was mounted and eat the stuff until it was gone...and destroying the mounting of the feeder in the meantime.

So, for this pen I just carried out the one ounce or so that they were to be taking free choice and put it in their feed bowls. And I put it in the bowls by itself, not at feeding time, so they cleaned up the minerals pretty well. Putting it out in small quantities assures it is always fresh.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jul 23, 2013)

We use small dixie cups (3oz) for teat dipping after milking.  We keep one of those in the mineral bag to refill the feeders.  We never put out more than 1 cup at a time, so there is very little waste.  If you have a lot of clumping and waste, then you are probably offering too much at a time.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree with sawfish.

Put out less and you won't have these issues. Read on the bag--on my sheep mineral it says 1/2 oz per head per day. So if you have 9 sheep, you should expect them to eat 4.5 oz of mineral a day. So just put out what is 'needed' and you'll be okay...they probably won't even eat all of it in one day. Just fill it back up when it's empty rather than everyday. I just take one scoop of my mineral and put it out and when I notice that it's gone, I fill it up again.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 23, 2013)

This is a little more efficient. No waste either.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=19972&p=57  post #565


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 23, 2013)

There isn't anything you can put it in that will not clump in high humidity.

It will clump in the bag in the barn


----------



## meme (Jul 24, 2013)

We have this fortiflex mineral feeder for our 4: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...l-feeder-2x175-qt-capacity-black?cm_vc=-10005 

I know there is a certain brand of cattle minerals that does not clump when it gets wet. Might be called wind and ran, but I have never used it.


----------



## verkagj (Jul 24, 2013)

I mix a teaspoon or so in each food bowl every day. They seem to notice if it is not in there and give me that look. I also have a little tray wired to the fence in the girls pen so they have more when they need it. Here in Belize we have very high humidity and we're in the rainy season so it is often damp or wet from blowing rain. Mine lap it up anyway, especially when it's raining. I guess there's nothing else to do.


----------



## JanetM (Jul 26, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> This is a little more efficient. No waste either.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=19972&p=57  post #565


Im going to try one of these...it will be much more efficient for my needs. Thanks!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 26, 2013)

your welcome, they work well for us here. We have horrible humidity but have only had clumping issues when the rain blew in and the mineral got wet.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 26, 2013)

Southern by choice - I like your mineral feeder idea too!

I couldn't tell if it was the 4" pipe or the 5", but I got the 4" pieces at my hardware store, the angled piece was 4.97 and the cap was 1.94.  I couldn't find a cap that fit tight enough, so I'm going to drill two holes through the cap edges and the angled piece, and put short machine screws there to hold.  Then I can remove the screws to take it apart when needed.

I just won't tell my sheep I read about it in the goat section!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 27, 2013)

norseofcourse said:
			
		

> I just won't tell my sheep I read about it in the goat section!


----------

